# Plated pins with Lead solder.



## hemicuda (Jan 28, 2010)

Hello all! 
I am going to be reverse plating in a sulfuric cell more than 30 + pounds of old pins. I have 1 problem and a few questions to ask (and I shall keep them all straight forward and simple...lol )

1) For de-plating of these pins does it matter if there is solder on them? i know i might not get the gold that is under the solder but will I have trouble with it?
2) Can I use battery acid in the cell ( new acid ) with the specific gravity of 1864?...I can get 93% battery acid but.....will this stuff work okay?
3) I have a few pics I would like to post and I know I read somewhere that I have to keep the image size to a certain amount so Forum members that would like to download them can.

More questions to come thanks to all that can help in advance!

This is still by far the best site going!
Regards,Keith.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 28, 2010)

(1) the solder actually incorporates the gold that is under it. The gold becomes part of the solder alloy. The sulfuric won't dissolve this. Therefore, anything under the solder will be lost when using the sulfuric stripper.

(2) In the U.S., I know of no 93% sulfuric battery acid. It is usually about 35%. If the acid is truly 93%, it will work great as is.


----------



## hemicuda (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank-you for the response GSP, apparently the 93% acid I have found is used soley for the "huge" batteries in battery operated forklifts and the shop I stopped into today said they may sell it to me for $20 for a quarter of a gallon.??? maybe it is tooooooo good to be true! lol. 
I am assuming that I would need to boil down the acid that i have already then?


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 28, 2010)

Keith,
See if you can find Rooto, or some other drain cleaner with a high percentage sulphuric content. It should be about $20 a gallon.
And no boiling it down.
Jim


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 29, 2010)

Does it say 93% on the label? Why do you think it is 93%. If it is really 93%, it will not have to be boiled down. 

A liter (1000 ml) of 93% sulfuric acid will weigh about 1820 - 1830 grams. A liter of standard U.S. battery acid (35%) will weight about 1260 grams. Big difference. These numbers are not exact but they are close enough to weigh a known amount and estimate the strength of what you have. I would say that, for it to be used in a cell, it should be evaporated until a liter of it, at room temperature, weighs at least 1800 grams.

It would be safer to follow jimdoc's lead and buy a high sulfuric drain cleaner, such as Rooto - read the label for the sulfuric percentage. Other brands have been mentioned on this forum.

Please be very, very careful. Strong sulfuric will burn you bad, whether hot or cold - but especially when hot.


----------



## hemicuda (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey guys,
from what the shop owner had told me...( like I said maybe to good to be true,and yes he even cautioned or warned against me buying it), the percentage is 93%. And yes I do agree fully with you GSP, that at that concentration, it is dangerous stuff to use.And of course I would love to have a look at the label saying 93%.
Gsp, thank-you for the comparison in regards to percentages,I shall apply it and see what i actually did get.

Jim,I shall look around to see if I can find Rooto, I have searched the hardware stores for better drain openers but some that i have found say " sulfuric acid with up to 11 buffers."...lol I have 1 type of drain opener here on hand that is actually dark brown and looks like it already has been used in a cell!!!! lol
As with other drain openers they do not even list the percentage of Sulfuric....but they do come in that tell tale "danger" plastic bag too.
Jim in regards to Rooto,could you suggest a big box store that might sell it? We just have Home Depot here and to no avail is it stocked on the shelves.

Thanks again for the help,info and heads up!


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 29, 2010)

Keith,
I got mine at an Ace hardware, other small mom and pop shops
may have it or be able to get it for you. Maybe Noxx or Gustavus
would know a Canadian source for you. I use Rooto, and that is what Steve used in his videos, but there should be others like it.
You are right, when it comes in the plastic bag that is a good sign.
$20 for a quarter gallon sounds high for the other stuff. I don't know how much you will need for 30 lbs of pins, but it may be more than a gallon. I wish I did have that much to play with to know the answer. 
Jim


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 29, 2010)

You can get a fairly good idea by just picking it up. Concentrated sulfuric is almost twice (actually, 1.8 times) as heavy as water. A quarter of a gallon is a quart. Pick that up in one hand and a quart of something else in the other hand and feel the difference. That's not accurate but it will give you an idea. Also, many hardware stores have a scale for weighing nails. You could get a closer idea from that. Just do the math. The plastic container probably won't weigh much. A US quart of concentrated sulfuric will weigh at least 1720 grams. Figure about 40-50 grams for a plastic quart container.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 29, 2010)

goldsilverpro said:


> Fire about 40-50 grams for a plastic quart container.



Do you use a large primer or small primer to fire this?

You can also look for CLOBBER drain cleaner and LIQUID FIRE.


----------



## hemicuda (Jan 29, 2010)

:shock: ....Lol I do not have my work cut out for me but I do have some homework to do though!
I have viewed and reviewed Steve's videos ( which are very handy,thanks Steve!) and have learned quite a bit,now just to apply the knowledge keeping safety in mind.
GSP I shall take and weigh my acid hopefully sometime today and get back to all interested what the outcome is.

Jim,thanks for the tip I shall also do so research into more small style hardware shops for rooto,clober,or liquid fire.....the more i think about the 30 plus pounds the more I think I will need the BIG stripping cell!!!! lol but I will see what I can do for now.
By the way Jim,did you get a chance to find the copper mesh?

Barren thank-you very much for chiming in and lending a hand! I will do some hunting........ :lol: a large primer or small one...lol

Have a good day all,and cheers!!!!
Keith.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 29, 2010)

From the CRC Handbook. The density of various strengths of Sulfuric Acid, by weight, at 20 C:

28% -- 1.2031
32% -- 1.2353
36% -- 1.2685
40% -- 1.3028
44% -- 1.3386
48% -- 1.3759
52% -- 1.4149
56% -- 1.4558
60% -- 1.4987
64% -- 1.5421
68% -- 1.5874
72% -- 1.6338
76% -- 1.6810
80% -- 1.7272
84% -- 1.7693
88% -- 1.8022
92% -- 1.8240
96% -- 1.8355


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 29, 2010)

hemicuda said:


> Jim,thanks for the tip I shall also do so research into more small style hardware shops for rooto,clober,or liquid fire.....the more i think about the 30 plus pounds the more I think I will need the BIG stripping cell!!!! lol but I will see what I can do for now.
> By the way Jim,did you get a chance to find the copper mesh?
> 
> Keith.



Keith,
Maybe a small cell will be better, because you will be able to learn first hand as you go. It will be safer and you can spread out the work to make it more manageable. Work up to a larger setup when you can.
My truck broke down the other day, so I will have to wait until I see what I need to get for that before I spend any money on the mesh.
The store is within walking distance, but I am not ready to do my pins yet. I am still building up my 30 lbs, I am only about 22 lbs away from that mark.

Jim


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 29, 2010)

Here's another sulfuric acid chart:

Sulfuric Acid Data

Steve


----------



## qst42know (Jan 29, 2010)

Fork truck batteries are no different than car batteries other than their physical size. In operation the electrolyte should be the same as a car battery. The only reason they may (but I doubt it) be selling concentrated sulfuric would be to save on shipping volume. Don't trust the battery tech to know the difference, be certain to read the label and the MSDS before you pay $20 a quart. If the label doesn't say the MSDS certainly should.


----------



## hemicuda (Jan 30, 2010)

Okay, today i was looking at the acid I purchased yesterday, at a specific gravity of 1.28 at 25 degrees C,I have close to 40% purity acid according to the charts that I have read via GSP and Steve,(thank-you for the info.).

Also today I found some different drain opener locally and I also saw the MSDS sheet on this stuff......surprisingly enough-----66 Baume,and a specific gravity of get this 1.84, according to charts i have seen thus far that equates to a whopping 96%...???? and it seems about correct as the sales clerk weighed the 1 liter bottle just for kicks and it weighed up at 4.25 pounds for the bottle. makes me wonder (if this is actually the case) how they can sell this stuff over the counter.

Yuppers still understanding dangers of strong stuff ...ALL PRECAUTIONS WILL BE TAKEN! Gloves,face shield, head protection will be used.

Thanks all for the help again,i will keep you posted.


----------



## Oz (Jan 30, 2010)

caveat emptor


----------



## hemicuda (Jan 30, 2010)

That is true enough Oz but I still have the sales slip and may return it as I have not opened the cartons yet.
Maybe a long shot but worth a try!


----------



## Oz (Jan 30, 2010)

My point was that consumers need to take responsibility for what they buy instead of just thinking that if it is for sale, it is safe. The 96% acid is what you want for your stripping cell, and yes it is dangerous. Being aware of the hazards however can enable you to use it safely.

Through the forum you have become an educated consumer.


----------



## Oz (Jan 30, 2010)

Imagine the typical homeowner buying 96% sulfuric to unclog their drain. If they get impatient the typical response would be to try some other product. Imagine if that 2nd product was sodium hydroxide 99% also sold as a drain opener. That would be a rude reaction in ones face.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 30, 2010)

Oz said:


> Imagine the typical homeowner buying 96% sulfuric to unclog their drain. If they get impatient the typical response would be to try some other product. Imagine if that 2nd product was sodium hydroxide 99% also sold as a drain opener. That would be a rude reaction in ones face.



You should see what it does if you go behind a customer that has put clorox in the drain without you knowing it and pouring stong sulfuric on top of it. You want chlorine gas? You will get it big time.


----------



## Photobacterium (Dec 30, 2011)

Oz said:


> Imagine the typical homeowner buying 96% sulfuric to unclog their drain. If they get impatient the typical response would be to try some other product. Imagine if that 2nd product was sodium hydroxide 99% also sold as a drain opener. That would be a rude reaction in ones face.



*this is what i don't get about the extreme acid & base solutions to a clogged drain.

if they don't work, who do you call ? a plumber - and then THEY have to contend with a drain that is not only clogged, but they get to work on a system that is filled with concentrated sulfuric or a similarly nasty solution on the lye/alkaline end of the pH spectrum.*

plumbers deserve hazard pay ? i can't help but wonder.

i have a clogged drain now and there's no way i'm pouring sulfuric in there. i found some Liquid Fire, which has decent reviews here at GRF, and was going to buy some tomorrow - but for a Cell, not for the sink.

remember in Shop Class (back when Industrial Arts were taught in American schools) ?

i remember one of my instructors showing us his hand with the 2 or 3 missing fingers, and telling us in detail about the belt sander accident where he lost the fingers. 

*also i'm grateful to everyone here for sharing their knowledge of hazards & shop talk regarding accidents.*

i'm *glad *i started with the more dilute solutions of these things, e.g. Napa H2SO4.


----------



## Geo (Dec 30, 2011)

our shop teacher cut off a couple of his fingers in class.his name was Ball, mr.Ball.


----------



## steyr223 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hello all 
I hope you're having a good new years
I have been on a job where they cleared a whole block somebody poured 2 gallons of muratic down the drain.
Crystal drano turns to solid cement if left unattended
Ace hardwares brand the red bottle will float your porcelan off the bottom your tub left unattended
I sold a product called rootx. ,came in plastic bottles with 2 powders separated buy a tissue you would dump it in the toilet and it would foam up then you flush the toilet instantly or you would get it in the face. There's only 1 drain opener that works that's a citrus based degreaser
thanks steyr223


----------



## butcher (Dec 31, 2011)

Never use chemical drain cleaners on a clog that will not let some water go through drain, if some water moves through so will the drain cleaner, if not you will end up with a mess of chemicals when you do have to snake the drain.

A good old snake is the best for cleaning drains, especially if roots or other things may be in the drain, water pressure or water jet is also handy.

Companies end up with waste chemicals from other processes, they recover these wastes many times for (environmental reasons), they need a market for this waste, or have to pay to get rid of it, what better method for them than to market these as drain cleaners?


----------



## oldgeek (Dec 31, 2011)

butcher said:


> Never use chemical drain cleaners on a clog that will not let some water go through drain, if some water moves through so will the drain cleaner, if not you will end up with a mess of chemicals when you do have to snake the drain.



Amen!

I use a product called THRIFT (Sodium Hydroxide) It works really well keeping my drains clear. If i notice one slowing up, it gets about a half of a cup of crystals, and enough hot water to wash it down.


----------



## butcher (Jan 1, 2012)

The caustic soda is safe for cast iron pipes; sulfuric acid is hard on them.

caustic soda (sodium hydroxide) (lye) makes soap out of grease and fats, so it can actually make soap out of the clog in the drain, it will also make soap out of your skin, as many of you know when you get it on your hands you feel the slimy and slippery of your skin changing to soap, vinegar or dilute HCl will neutralize it when you do get it on you.

In the old days on ships and long voyages, if someone died on the ship (and they did not want to bury him at sea), they would put the body in a barrel of caustic soda, it would make a soap solution, they would just dump the soap over board and then they could bring the bones home for burial, that way they did not have more disease on a ship than they already had.


----------



## steyr223 (Jan 1, 2012)

Right. On
I've got near 35 years as a plumber 20 of those years as a
Drain cleaner and I always wondered why liquid plumber
Made my hands so dam slippery (of course that was an extra charge for
cable damage) cool now I know
I love the plethora of info on this form :lol:


----------

